# My babies.



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Chilling in the shade under the truck...








Patch had the shade from the tree.
















Vroom








Throw the damn ball.
































All three babies passed out on the bed.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Notice the tartar on Patches's teeth in the second to last photo? She has had dentals done every year since she was 4 I think. The last one she had was last November. I hope raw really helps her teeth out.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Great photos! They are beautiful dogs. And I'm positive you won't have to get any more dentals


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Did you recently start raw? You should take some before photos and then some after photos to see any changes. Nice pics, looks like they had a good time.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Did you recently start raw? You should take some before photos and then some after photos to see any changes. Nice pics, looks like they had a good time.


Nope I have not started yet. I plan to once we move to our new place and get settled in. So proabably around end of May or June. That is a good idea to take before and after photos. Thanks!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Although you haven't started raw yet. You could give them RMB's to help with the teeth now.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Although you haven't started raw yet. You could give them RMB's to help with the teeth now.


How often would I need to give those to really help? Three times a week? Are RMB's turkey necks, chicken necks? Or is it something else?
Thanks!


----------

